# The "Merlin " from Gopher Slingshots



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

A while back I set up a trade with Dan from Gopher Slingshots.. I was supposed to receive a lead ball mold.. I actually received 2 ball molds..4 slingshots.. and some tubes.. 1 of the shooters I received is the Merlin with the "versa-fork" attachment..my phones messing up so I can't post pics but I'm loving it.. the plug attachment makes it quick and easy to change bands..works with tubes also.. I've only tried it OTT because that's what I shoot but it's so easy to change I might swap to TTF tomorrow if you like the feel of a full size shooter(which its not) but want 1 that's still pocketable I'd recommend it..


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Pictures please 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I can't send pictures on my phone anymore for some reason and can't figure out how to post a link..but if you Google Gopher slingshots.. You'll see it on the first page..


----------

